# Warning lights !!!



## gutter (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi,
I am driving a 2004 Murano, and yestreday while driving on my dashboard 2 lights went on:

- BRAKES
- The battery

In the manual it says that probably there is no brake liquid, but it is full..

If anyone had that problem ,please help...
Thank you


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Your alternator is going bad! You need to check with a Nissan dealership to see if the alternator recall has been performed on your Murano...good luck!


----------



## Riz (Jul 29, 2009)

*Same problem, plus a broken belt and no A/C*

I have the same problem, and this morning I found a belt had snapped. Additionally, my A/C was not working. Could it be just a belt replacement is needed, or am I looking at the belt AND the alternator? This is an '03 Murano.


----------



## nissmo6rr (Aug 15, 2009)

Riz said:


> I have the same problem, and this morning I found a belt had snapped. Additionally, my A/C was not working. Could it be just a belt replacement is needed, or am I looking at the belt AND the alternator? This is an '03 Murano.


i dont think you need a alternator . 

just install new drive belt n you should be good .


----------

